# 1.8 TFSI stage 1 tune!



## bigollie172 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys just thought I'd share I yesterday had my 66 plate 1.8 TFSI sport 180 remapped by Quantum tuning to 231.9bhp and 280lbft (dyno proven).

What a difference it makes it genuinely scares me!!!

The map is perfect and pulls so well, the guy that did the dyno said it was running slightly lean, but I'm lead to believe all the newer engines run leaner than the previous generation as standard.

Apr and REVO were both unable to tune the car as they couldn't find an original file, but I found a nice friendly chap with cmd flash and he sorted it!

I also had satnav activated by satnav systems for £900+vat and all works great on the virtual cockpit!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

finally..I'm glad!


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey that's pretty awesome, and impressive gains!! Nicely done.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

What did that cost you. Is it tuned to run on higher octane fuel?

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## bigollie172 (Feb 24, 2017)

The map cost me £250 from a really nice mobile guy, I met him in Crawley as he mainly covers the London/Oxford areas.

If anyone wants to see the dyno graphs I'm happy to share them.

I can also recommend the guy who did my map (if forum rules allow)


----------



## bigollie172 (Feb 24, 2017)

And it's tuned to be able to run on 95 octane but I have always either run with tesco momentum 99 or shell V power 99 and that's what was in it on the dyno run


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah send it!
Does it have two different map depending the fuel type or it's just one?
Because if it set for the 95, you can avoid to use the 98/99 etc..


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Be careful going to the satnav systems website, there is a virus on there (it tries to get you to install missing fonts, but really its a virus).


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like good gains.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ManuTT said:


> Yeah send it!
> Does it have two different map depending the fuel type or it's just one?
> Because if it set for the 95, you can avoid to use the 98/99 etc..


Usually a tune for 95ron may accept some degrees of timing correction , say 3-5
This is engine knock being managed by the ecu

When you use higher octane the knock goes to 0 and therefore the engine is not getting any knock to have to deal with and it should feel crisper to drive

It's much better to be using higher octane on a performance engine for the engines health as well as performance.

Either you are driving with the engines protection kicking in all the time or you are driving with it running at its optimum!

Stick to higher octane always !


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I think this is the same company a few guys at work have used. They have not had any issues. I know one guy has had his Golf GTI serviced at VW since having it remapped with no problems.


----------



## Wrighty90 (Mar 12, 2017)

I had considered getting my 2.0 TFSI remapped as I had a Revo stage 1 on my SEAT Ibiza which was phenomenal, however, having owned the car for a week, I'm only getting low 20's mpg when driving hard in Dynamic mode so christ knows what the Revo remap would end up doing to consumption as it adds another 100bhp to the stock 230bhp and it costs £599. Having said that there is a 30 day money back option and it does take the 0-62 time down to the very low 4 seconds


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Wrighty90 said:


> I had considered getting my 2.0 TFSI remapped as I had a Revo stage 1 on my SEAT Ibiza which was phenomenal, however, having owned the car for a week, I'm only getting low 20's mpg when driving hard in Dynamic mode so christ knows what the Revo remap would end up doing to consumption as it adds another 100bhp to the stock 230bhp and it costs £599. Having said that there is a 30 day money back option and it does take the 0-62 time down to the very low 4 seconds


"In theory" a remapped car consumes less. Unless you're flooring at all the time, off course.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Omychron said:


> Wrighty90 said:
> 
> 
> > I had considered getting my 2.0 TFSI remapped as I had a Revo stage 1 on my SEAT Ibiza which was phenomenal, however, having owned the car for a week, I'm only getting low 20's mpg when driving hard in Dynamic mode so christ knows what the Revo remap would end up doing to consumption as it adds another 100bhp to the stock 230bhp and it costs £599. Having said that there is a 30 day money back option and it does take the 0-62 time down to the very low 4 seconds
> ...


exactly! when I was with revo or now with mtm, I continue to have the same fuel consumption driving the same roads in the same way...


----------



## Lambrettatastic (Mar 18, 2017)

bigollie172 said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd share I yesterday had my 66 plate 1.8 TFSI sport 180 remapped by Quantum tuning to 231.9bhp and 280lbft (dyno proven).
> 
> What a difference it makes it genuinely scares me!!!
> 
> ...


Picked ours up this morning , be interested in the guys details please..


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Is your warranty now void though if anything was to go wrong or do Audi honour it with a remap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigollie172 (Feb 24, 2017)

Apologies for the late reply!

Am I allowed to recommend a company on here? If so I'll happily share details


----------



## bigollie172 (Feb 24, 2017)

And Quantum give a years supplementary engine warranty if audi won't cover it.

Audi have to prove that the fault was caused by the remap and not a manufacturing defect, so potentially the drivetrain components won't be covered but it's not black and white. And only that would be affected the rest of the warranty would definitely remain intact.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

bigollie172 said:


> And Quantum give a years supplementary engine warranty if audi won't cover it.
> 
> Audi have to prove that the fault was caused by the remap and not a manufacturing defect, so potentially the drivetrain components won't be covered but it's not black and white. And only that would be affected the rest of the warranty would definitely remain intact.


Pretty sure an aftermarket ECU remapping is going to result in no warranty coverage for any engine-related problems. It definitely does in the states; the burden of proof isn't difficult for the manufacturer 
to show changes to the engine control unit can cause various failures. Forensics aren't going to be performed to determine if a lean condition induced by the remapped ECU caused a detonation event leading to a cracked piston, for example. They will just argue they can't know what occured with the remap and the engine was operating outside of their tested configuration and thus the failure is related to the change. Driveline is at risk too, it could be argued the additional torque/etc caused undue wear/tear/stress. Seats would still be covered.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

4433allanr said:


> I think this is the same company a few guys at work have used. They have not had any issues. I know one guy has had his Golf GTI serviced at VW since having it remapped with no problems.


Sorry to piss on the barbeque, but I had a mkV GTI remapped back in 2006. My car had 700 miles on it... shortly after the first service and the car went into some kind of 'limp mode'. It would not accelerate past 3500 revs. Back to the Dealer and they informed me they'd done a software update, but couldn't fathom what the issue was. They then asked the question and I had to tell them. Then, well, they didn't want to know. I had to go back to the tuner, who in the end put the car back to stock and refunded me. May be an isolated incident, but I'll never remap a car that's still on the manufacturers warranty. BTW, think they'll not know? Just drive the car, they'll know straight away. I'd rather get a car with the higher performance than mess with the warranty. The answer is manufacturer approved tuning, as Ford does so well. I think in Germany you can get ABT tuned cars from Audi dealerships, warranty intact? Be nice to see that in the UK if it is the case :?

My experience of remaps on running costs... drive the car like a nun and the fuel economy is better than stock, start driving it hard and fuel consumption is hideous. I had a mk1 TTC back in 2002 remapped to 265bhp (with a Miltek) and that could easily achieve 14mpg if driven hard. Was it worth it? Well, sort of


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You may well be right. The lad at work with the GTI has had no problems but it's a difficult conversation if you have an issue and the dealership smell a rat.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Sorry to bring this post back from the dead but I'm considering getting my 1.8 remapped with these guys, and I'm wondering how your car is doing 1 year down the line.


----------

